Ask HN: Vim users, what's your favourite colorscheme? - zabana
======
apoz
I usually use Gruvbox [1]

[1] [https://github.com/morhetz/gruvbox](https://github.com/morhetz/gruvbox)

(edit: format)

~~~
libx
+1 for Gruvbox. The best I know for me.

------
sharmi
I use paper theme [https://github.com/NLKNguyen/papercolor-
theme](https://github.com/NLKNguyen/papercolor-theme)

Tempted to try [https://draculatheme.com/](https://draculatheme.com/)

~~~
zabana
Dracula is where it's at. Totally recommend it.

------
mcella
I use moria [1] since forever.

[1] [http://vimcolors.com/307/moria/dark](http://vimcolors.com/307/moria/dark)

~~~
zabana
+1 for moria. I'm actually liking it !

------
eager_noob
Lucius [https://github.com/jonathanfilip/vim-
lucius](https://github.com/jonathanfilip/vim-lucius)

------
atmosx
jellybeans [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/nanotech/jellybeans.vim](https://github.com/nanotech/jellybeans.vim)

------
Etheryte
I use One Dark[1], since it's also my preferred color scheme on Atom.

Since I use both editors numerous times throughout the day depending on what
I'm doing it's very convenient having both look similar.

[1] [https://github.com/rakr/vim-one](https://github.com/rakr/vim-one)

------
dotsh
Default light vim colorscheme with custom modifications in .vimrc. I want
everything work out of box without modifications of terminal colours like in
Solarized. But used jellybeans for long time before that.

Preview: [http://imgur.com/Pf3DPqS](http://imgur.com/Pf3DPqS)

------
0x54MUR41
I can't say what my favourite coloscheme is because I haven't used other
coloscheme before. Currently, I use spacegray [1].

[1]:
[https://github.com/ajh17/Spacegray.vim](https://github.com/ajh17/Spacegray.vim)

------
joeclark77
Does anybody know how to get themes working properly in iTerm2 on a Mac? I've
downloaded all kinds of themes and some look good, others look bad, but not
one of them looks like it's "supposed" to look like from screenshots online.

~~~
dotsh
Most of them need also same theme for terminal to work as expected.

------
dikiaap
I use minimalist. This colorscheme is inspired by material theme from sublime
text.

[https://github.com/dikiaap/minimalist](https://github.com/dikiaap/minimalist)

------
DavidTWco
I'm a big fan of Hybrid. I use the Vim plugin linked below:

[https://github.com/w0ng/vim-hybrid](https://github.com/w0ng/vim-hybrid)

------
seagoj
I've used sourcerer for a while now.
[https://github.com/xero/sourcerer](https://github.com/xero/sourcerer)

------
andreasvc
My own,
[https://github.com/andreasvc/vim-256noir](https://github.com/andreasvc/vim-256noir)

------
deft
I've always used Tomorrow Night and always will. The other ones try too hard
and use strange colors I never see anywhere else (esp. solarized)

------
du_bing
I use iTerm2's homebrew theme, because I like bright green text on black
background, I feel the text is stunning and clear.

------
TurboHaskal
Black or white for bg, white or black for fg and gray for comments and
strings.

------
spcelzrd
Solarized Dark

But I switch frequently

~~~
vanbosse
+1 for Solarized Dark, light when sun hits my screen

------
davidddavidson
Wombat

